# help getting ez bar



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

right guys im after an olympic ez bar as straight bar is hurting my wrists and i cant feel a good pump in biceps when using it, also im missing doing skullcrushers, found 1 on ebay for £45 just wondered if anyone has or knows anyone selling one, or if anyone knows somewhere cheaper, cheers fella


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

how much should an ez bar weigh?? im guessing more than 18lbs


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Think they are 10kg in weight and £45 seems a good price mate


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

They seem to vary in weight - 8Kg to 10Kg.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

I got one off powerhouse fitness. Sure it was cheaper than that?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

£45 is a decent price.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Only £39 at powerhouse fitness:

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/powerhouse-chrome-olympic-e-z-curl-bar.php


----------

